# WAR has been declared



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

On moles and voles and armadillo's on my property. It seems almost over night those critters can wreck a lawn. I may not have thr prettiest nicest grass, and I really don;t care as long as its green and keeps the dirt hidden, but its been an never ending battle with moles and tunnels and cone shaped holes dug by dillo's. I know they usually inhabit areas with slug or grub infestations, and I have applied various insectacides to rid the grubs etc in the dirt, but they have yet to pack up and leave. Sure don't want to have to spend $20 bucks a pop for as many traps as I would probably need for moles, and short of letting my little miniature dachshunds dig em out, I am at a loss as to getting rid of them.If I turn the little fur babies loose on the moles I would need a tractor trailer load of fill dirt to filll in the excavations those little hotdogs would create in a short time. We even tried two cats (and I am not overly fond of a cat) but gave them a chance.........but they did not seem to do much either, and they lasted only 8 or 9 months on the job, as it seems my German Shepherd likes a cat even less than I do. Dog killed one cat, and we placed the remaining cat in the humane shelter. So utilizing a cat is out also. Any ideas greatly appreicated.

I heard there was a poison or some compound that can be applied to a lawn that makes it not to friendly for a mole to burrow in, but have yet to come up with a name for it, if in deed there is such a thing. I even placed hot sauce, and cayenne pepper in burrows etc, and I really think the moles used it to add flavor to the insects they are after.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is an answer i got to that same question on another forum.


"For burrowing animals we want to get rid of, we expose a tunnel, pour household ammonia into it, then pour chlorine bleach on top of that and immediately cover the hole with something fairly airtight. That mix creates chlorine gas, which being heavier than air drifts down into the burrow and kills whatever it contacts. Even if the animal manages to evade, the burrow is forever after associated with bad karma and becomes a place to be avoided... i.e., they move."

"Just be careful once you mix; chlorine is deadly!"

It's not actually Chlorine gas, but i guess it works. I haven't tried it yet, but i have moles and Crawdads to get rid of. 

Durwood


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I like the propane gas and a match idea.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I had read once where a guy parked his car and run a hose from the tail pipe to the mole hole and let it pump exhaust fumes in there. But the price of gas nowadays might not be cost worthy.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

I got them out of my orchard by digging up the molehills, then I put a hose in one furthest uphill (slight incline) and ran the hose to fill them up. After that I hooked a hose up to my old JD RX73 and smoked em for about 2 beers.


----------

